# Not much talk about gaming here. What are you playing lately?



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

For me, the ONLY game that I've really wanted to play is Call of Duty 4 (have both PC and PS3 versions) online.

What have you guys been playing lately?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not much of a gamer,.... I'm still playing Black Hawk Down, Rise of Nations, and Half Life 2 :dontknow:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Mostle checkers. Some tic tac toe.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I"m also not a big gamer, but the ones I have and play I love.

My son and I got into the Bond games and I have all of those in PS2 format. I did want something in PS3 format to check that side of the unit out so my wife got me Assasin's Creed for Christmas and all I can say is WOW. It's 720p and on a BD disc so there is plenty of room for HD graphics and it shows. Some scenes, and especially the cobble stone streets and buildings you have to climb look like a real building in some scenes.

Very addicting!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

After Oblivion 4 ate up a ridiculously giant portion of my life last winter, the game had be sitting quietly on the shelf while other games got their chance. I picked up the Shivering Isles expansion disc last week and....well....the game is starting to consume me again :wits-end:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> After Oblivion 4 ate up a ridiculously giant portion of my life last winter, the game had be sitting quietly on the shelf while other games got their chance. I picked up the Shivering Isles expansion disc last week and....well....the game is starting to consume me again :wits-end:


LOL same here!!!! Id love to get the withcher but there is another time consuming game. I also purchased the orange a few months ago.!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I wasted an enormous amount of time on-line getting good at *BF2142* before I got tired of it. It was actually one of the few games that I liked on-line. Very good game.

Standalone, I liked *COD4* quite a lot. On-line it's a bit of a typical FPS respawn game. 

Presently, I'm playing standalone *CRYSIS*. You better have a very up to date system to get any decent frames out of this monster. Typical of EA games though. The game is all about getting good at using the special suit the guy wears. The AI seems pretty good. Hard to fool the other BOTs...

Oh yeah, I went through the latest *HALF-LIFE* mini release. Too short. But fun.

brucek


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

PC Only here-

I just finished Crysis-
Good Game- tough on gear, but runs pretty fluid well under the "preferred" 60 fps minimum.

I have COD4 unopened, been hoping to get the new PFG screen painted B4 I play it.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Hi Folks, im still in the dark ages
ps2= call of duty series ,need 4 speed,half life* and a few others.
xbox*=only got 2 , half life 2 and black.
pc= ive got some , still play halo* from time 2 time.

wishlist?= ps3= resistance , and call of duty are my priority.:daydream:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone here a flight sim junkie?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Picked up a Nintendo Wii a few months back, awesome fun, and great for your fitness.
Cant play it at the moment as I injured my shoulder playing baseball on Wii sports after a few beers. 
Baseball and boxing are my favorites.

Hakka.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Call of Duty is sweet but I am stuck like chuck on a level


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I just beat Assassin's Creed (well last week)

The game is nice, not too hard and not so easy it becomes boring. The graphics are incredible, especially the buildings. When climbing the towers to view the territory they look like real buildings.

What's interesting about the game is their approach. You start off in modern times and have been kidnapped and forced to use a machine called the Animus. The Animus allows you to relive 'memories' of your ancestor... a unique idea. In most games you just 'die' and hit a button and magically get reborn and continue on. In AC since you're supposedly in a machine remembering and 'reliving' past events, your character never really 'dies', more like you fail and then are sent to a 'different memory' location. Kind of a neat concept if you are following what I am saying.

Anyone can beat this game. It's not difficult to learn the controls and beat the bad guys. The story line and graphics are what kept me interested and wanting to find out what was going to happen next. This very well could be made into a movie or even a TV series very easily.

What I really liked about it was there was a morality play in it. Here you are, an assassin, but you actually start to question your actions and why you are doing what you do. Ultimately you have to question the motives of the Assassin Creed Master himself. Not everything is as it seems.

At one point I thought I figured out what they were looking for. By 'they' I mean the scientists and organization from our time that is using your character. Needless to say I was wrong and it was a nice misdirection on the game creators part.

They definitely are going to have a sequel because the game ends in a rather strange way. I was sitting there partly thinking 'WHAT?!' and also thinking okay, you got me... sign me up for the next installment!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Primarily FPS' and RTS'.

Call of Duty - haven't picked up the new one yet but I loved the old ones.
Half Life - all versions
Team Fortress - great HL mod! 
Rise of Nations - a classic for me!
Company of Heroes - This and Team Fortress seem to consume the most of my time lately.

mech


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I should add, I am 43 and not an advid game player and this really hooked me. At times it almost felt like a movie that I was in control of. I also want to mention that they way the game is designed no two people will beat the game the same way. The end may be the same, but how you get there is up to you.

That's also pretty cool because it opens things up to playing it a second time and being able to take a different path and experience different things rather than just go through all the same steps again. Definitely :5stars:


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I also played/finished Timeshift in the last 2 months..
Good game, a bit repetitive at times(most games are, at least to some extent), but you have "Time Changing abilities", and you HAVE to learn how to use them to do some things/get places.

Graphics were decent, sound as well.

I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

ACGREEN said:


> Call of Duty is sweet but I am stuck like chuck on a level



which one and what level?
as i have beaten cd 1 and 2


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

wbassett said:


> I just beat Assassin's Creed (well last week)
> 
> The game is nice, not too hard and not so easy it becomes boring. The graphics are incredible, especially the buildings. When climbing the towers to view the territory they look like real buildings.
> 
> ...


sounds like a nice game dont know much except what you wrote about it , what did you play it on ps3?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

SLAYER said:


> which one and what level?
> as i have beaten cd 1 and 2


I am stuck on the barn level you call in the airstikes and try to run down the hill. I beat the game on regular and am going back through on expert. It has me annoyed.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

ouch on expert , good luck:wits-end:


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Not much time at home to tinker...but I'm still a die hard Team Fortress fan. I play Unreal Tourney when I'm bored and my oldest son wants to play in on the HT screen:bigsmile:. My son and his friends take up our game room with Halo 3 on PS3 and my little one hits up the Wii when his brother won't let him die for him:dizzy: 

We (my wife and I) made the mistake of gathering all of the consoles...every room has one or two. Too much to choose from. 

wbassett: that was a great review. Prince of Persia was the last game we played that was actually kind of interesting (the first one - I haven't had time to sit down and navigate part two). I'll look into AC and give it a turn. Thx.


----------



## haste (Jan 10, 2008)

Mostly racing games here...

GTR 2
Colin Mcrae: DiRT
Live for Speed
Trackmania United(awesome multiplayer game btw)

No broadband available where I am located...so online gaming is out for me right now. :hissyfit:


----------



## justinrlee (May 21, 2008)

Has anybody seen this trailer: Mirror's Edge. Looks pretty awesome, I'm really excited about it.

Other than that I play Minesweeper and some DOTA with friends.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

On my laptop now:

COD4
BF2
World in Conflict
WOW- stopped playing, just need to uninstall
Risk :T


My favorite genre is RTS, really like the Dawn of War series.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

GTA4 and GT5p on the PS3, Flightsim X, COD4, Live For Speed and rFactor on the PC


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

First... Slayer yes it was on the PS3 being played on a 55" 1080p HDTV 

Recently I just built a MAME Arcade console and lately I've been playing the arcade games I grew up playing and have some very fond memories of. 

Right now it's been
Defender
Major Havok
Police Trainer

My wife has even taken an interest and has been playing a lot of Pac-Man!

Here's my new toy


----------

